
Reel (by Vihart) - gus_massa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU3AlAOCxN0
======
gus_massa
It's a strange video but it's short (3m). But if you see until the 2m it
becomes more strange and more interesting, so please bear with her for at
least 2 minutes. (No skipping, it will ruin the fun.)

